# Boston College



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anybody on here work for Boston College know if Boston College is hiring. And if they are hiring how are they to work for, Example. pay, people who work their and if they are proactive.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Look at this thread..

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2251


----------

